# [Wet Thumb Forum]-taking stills with a digital camcorder (for the non-photohpile)



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

I am not much of a photographer, but I would like to be able to take decent shots of my tank for posting online. We have a baby on the way, so I got a Panasonic miniDV camcorder that takes 1 megapixel still photos. I have been playing around with it, trying to get a decent shot without much luck. I posted a bunch of bad pictures onto an equally poorly designed web site.

Does anyone have any suggestions for me? I'm more concerned about the photos than the site. Web design is one thing that I know I'm terrible at.

Thanks gang.

===================
See my profile for tank specs.


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

I am not much of a photographer, but I would like to be able to take decent shots of my tank for posting online. We have a baby on the way, so I got a Panasonic miniDV camcorder that takes 1 megapixel still photos. I have been playing around with it, trying to get a decent shot without much luck. I posted a bunch of bad pictures onto an equally poorly designed web site.

Does anyone have any suggestions for me? I'm more concerned about the photos than the site. Web design is one thing that I know I'm terrible at.

Thanks gang.

===================
See my profile for tank specs.


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

instead of using the camera mode on the camcorder, consider using the tape mode.

Bring this footage into your computer and extract the clip you want to show.

I found that this gave me much better color and saturation than taking 1MP shots with the camcorder.

120 Oceanic S. American Creek/425W-MHs/2228+2026 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400
120 Oceanic under construction
120 Oceanic Asian Ditch/currently 500 W-MHs/2028+2226 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

I have tried capturing pics from both modes and find that the video captures are even worse than the stills. I'm pretty disapointed in the quality of the shots. The color and saturation is even poor viewing them on a computer. There is no way I would waste paper ond print them.

And I don't know why the pictures aren't showing up online. Ugh.

===================
See my profile for tank specs.


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

i must have misread the previous post - i didn't think you were trying to print them.

If you are planning to print, then I would recommend a higher megapixel. 1 megapixel does okay when printing 4 x6, but nothing higher. These clips will be okay to post on the web.

Have you tried using the light on the tank and switching on a bright light in the room. This may help and not wash out the colors that the camcorder sees.

Do you have pictures on your site yet? I will look there.

120 Oceanic: S. American Creek/425W-MHs/2228+2026 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400
120 Oceanic: algae and java fern
120 Oceanic: SE Asian ditch/500 W-MHs/2028+2226 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

No, I'm not trying to print them. Sorry if I was unclear. Sure, it would be great if I could, that would be a perk. For now I just want to figure out how to take a decent picture that I can post online.

Some of my pictures are here. Ignore the previous URL.

===================
See my profile for tank specs.


----------



## Ploppy (Feb 2, 2003)

I am having similar problems to you trying to get a decent photo with a video camera. One thing that will improve the photo without adjusting the camera at all is to take the photo in a darkened room, either at night or with your windows covered. This will cut out the glare reflecting off the glass of the tank. By the way its a fantastic looking tank, I can see why you want to share it with the world.


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks for the compliment, but the reason I want to get good pictures is for some help with the aquascape. I'm not happy with the way it works and I'm not sure if it's a function of my design or not enough lighting. I would really like to be able to take a good tank picture and get feedback but I haven't been able to succeed at that.

I will assume from the general silence that the only solution is to spend several hundred dollars on a good still-only digital camera. I was hoping that wouldn't be the case.

tank specs and bad pictures


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

I agree the tank does look nice.

I would possibly bet you a nickel on the following:
1. When you create a video with your camcorder - the tank looks great
2. ONce you extract a frame - it doesn't look so nice any more.

The other thing is the lighting. With some DV camcorders you get a better picture when you have more room light. Also, I would block out any natural light from windows or other reflections.

From the picture on your homepage, it looks like the only ourside like is the reflection from the window behind you. Close the blinds on that window and turn on a side light or ceiling light - as well as having the lights on the tank on.

120 Oceanic: S. American Creek/425W-MHs/2228+2026 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400
120 Oceanic: algae and java fern
120 Oceanic: SE Asian ditch/500 W-MHs/2028+2226 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400


----------

